# 2009 Kestrel Evoke SL vs. the 2010 Moto Le Champ Ti



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

So it appears that Bikes Direct ran out of the 2010 Moto Le Champ Ti SL after I made the order. From the emails I have received from them, it almost seems like they are not sure if it shipped out or not, but the tracking number does not work, so they asked if there are any other bikes I may be interested in...

Sooo, the two alternative options I am leaning towards are the 2009 Kestrel Evoke SL and the Moto Le Champ Ti (non SL version). Both are about the same price. I am kind of indifferent about Rival vs Ultegra. I see pro's and cons with both.

What do you think?


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

MatLad said:


> So it appears that Bikes Direct ran out of the 2010 Moto Le Champ Ti SL after I made the order. From the emails I have received from them, it almost seems like they are not sure if it shipped out or not, but the tracking number does not work, so they asked if there are any other bikes I may be interested in...
> 
> Sooo, the two alternative options I am leaning towards are the 2009 Kestrel Evoke SL and the Moto Le Champ Ti (non SL version). Both are about the same price. I am kind of indifferent about Rival vs Ultegra. I see pro's and cons with both.
> 
> What do you think?



Okay, listen up. I bought both (the SL version of both). I haven't received the Evoke yet, but when I do I'll post a full review. Can you wait?


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

aaronis31337 said:


> Okay, listen up. I bought both (the SL version of both). I haven't received the Evoke yet, but when I do I'll post a full review. Can you wait?


I can try to wait.  Thanks aaronis, you are awesome!!!


----------



## Nigol66 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey - I got the Moto Ti last Friday. 56cm. (53cm was sold out so I took a gamble on the 56cm). It took about 90 minutes to put it together - I took my time and I've never assembled a bike before. There wasn't much to do - seat post, front wheel and then the handle bar. I had to attach the front brake calliper too.... oh and the pedals which come with the bike! I went for my first ride on Saturday. Weather was dry, moderate wind which I don't like but hey, I wanted to ride my new bike! 

This thing is like a rocket!!! After 10 minutes I realized I'd have to adjust my seat and the tilt of the handle bars but my ride went great. I did 10 miles in a record time for me. The bike turns very sharp, very quiet and very fast. I rode my normal route and climbed hills with half the effort. When I got back home I wasn't even winded (I normally ride like a mad man and push hard). On the flats I was at 24mph no problem, no effort and I even tried to change up a gear and couldn't.... when I looked down I realized I was in the smallest ring but I needed another gear! I'm no pro, I don't race, I just ride solo or every once in a while with some friends. 

I'm riding again this Thursday and at the weekend. Can't wait!

I love the bike! It looks awesome.... better than the photos..... quality of welding is excellent too.

The only problem I had was the gearing, it would jump a gear or skip one. On the saturday I took it to my nearest Peformance Bikes store and they said $80 and it'll be ready in 10 days! WTF! I went to REI and they said come back in an hour and charge me $10! It now changes perrrrrrrfect !!!!

Hope this helps....! 

PS - not sure of the complete weight of the bike but it feels crazy light. I reckon with pedals 18lbs..... believe me, that's light!


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a big change in size between 53 to 56. I'm surprised it fits.
I'm glad you love your bike. I did 200 miles on Saturday (my first double) and it performed great.

My Kestrel should arrive today. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is just my opinion but if you are looking for smooth accurate shifting then get the rival equipped model. Rivak is the same as red just different materials used. All of my bikes have had shimano at first and now thry have scam, accept for my aeroTT and that will have rival soon. I have never had any luck with any grade shimano, but like i said just my opinion. Enjoy it in whichever form you get it in!


----------



## harshanm (Sep 17, 2012)

*Kestrel Evoke Vs Kestrel Talon*

Which one is good for road biking around bay area hills on weekends.
It should be comfortable ride and help in climbing.
Both have SRAM RED. Components wise they are same.
expect some changes in wheel set and tires.


----------

